# Боль в спине и колики в сердце



## Перезат (29 Апр 2016)

Здраствуйте мне 18 лет, рост 168 см вес 59 кг. 4 кода назад у меня начались колики в области сердца, особенно ночью. Вот как иглу колят, где то 15-20 секунд и отпускает, и повторятся это снова и снова. Потом сделали ЭКГ сказали все нормально хотя мое сердцебиение 96 ударов в минуту. Сказали просто быстро выросла что пройдет через пору годиков. Прошло 4 года и это все ухудшилось. Появились жжение, немела левая сторона. Однажды я проснулась от сильной боли, не могла пошевелить левую руку. Меня отвезли в больницу где мне поставили укол между лопаткой, стало лучше но через пол года у меня уже болела спина, но и сердце не переставала болеть. Сердце биение сейчас 93 и поднимается до 110 в спокойном состоянии. Это тахикардия? Это из за спины или из за сердце?


----------



## Василий Чайка (29 Апр 2016)

Перезат написал(а):


> Здраствуйте мне 18лет, рост 168см вес 59 кг. 4 кода назад у меня начались колики в области сердца, особенно ночю. Вот как иглу котят, где то 15-20 секунд и отпускает, и повторятся это снова и снова. Потом сделали ЭКГ сказали все нормально хотя мое сердце биение 96 ударов в минуту. Сказали просто бысто выросла что пройдет через пору годиков. Прошло 4 года и это все ухудшилос. Появились жжение, не мела левая сторона. Однажды я проснулась от сильной боли, не могла пошевелить левую руку. Меня отвезли в больницу где мне поставили укол между лапаткой, стало лучше но через пол года у меня уже болела спина, но и сердце не переставала болеть. Сердце биение сейчас 93 и поднимается до 110 в спокойном состоянии. Это тахикардия? Это из за спины или из за сердце?


Если судить Ваших слов - да проблема шейного отдела и грудного. Нужно сделать обычный рентген (шея в 2-х проекциях - прямая и боковая+грудной в боковой) и со снимками к доктору вертерологу/мануальному терапевту. Он все сделает и назначит правильное ЛФК. Если будете делать ЛФК ежедневно с утра сразу после сна, станете здоровым человеком и забудете об тех жалобах которые Вы писали выше навсегда


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2016)

Тахикардий от позвоночника не бывает.
Щитовидную железу обследовали?


----------



## Перезат (24 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тахикардий от позвоночника не бывает.
> Щитовидную железу обследовали?


Да щитовидная железа нормальная


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Май 2016)

Очень даже похоже на позвоночный кардиальный синдром.
Желательно обратиться к неврологу, а лучше - к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## ЛевСерг (24 Май 2016)

Перезат написал(а):


> Да щитовидная железа нормальная


А давление какое?


----------

